# Almost 5 months and STILL floppy ears?.....Teething?



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I know that it sometimes takes a long time for a puppy's ears to permanently stand erect, but I am paranoid. Varick's ears stood up at 14 weeks for a full week (possibly 2 weeks) and they fell back down. I was told that their ears fall back down when they are teething, and Varick is teething, so I'm hoping that's all it is. But he is 18 weeks (going to be 19 weeks this Sunday) and his ears are still floppy, maybe one going up for a few minutes every day. I used to give him gellatin, which made his ears stay up. It seems as though every time I take him off of the gellatin, his ears flop back down, and when he is on it, they go back up. Should I just keep giving him gellatin until he stops teething? Or just wait for his ears to stand up on their own? I'm probably over-reacting, but I cannot let Varick's ears stay down permanently.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

I am sure at not quite five months old he still is teething so way to early to be concerned about ears. Many pups do get floppy ears during teething.

I doubt it, especially if his ears where up before, but if your pup is genetically predisposed to have soft ears, all the gellatin in the world will not make his ears stand. 
I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

m1953 said:


> I am sure at not quite five months old he still is teething so way to early to be concerned about ears. Many pups do get floppy ears during teething.
> 
> I doubt it, especially if his ears where up before, but if your pup is genetically predisposed to have soft ears, all the gellatin in the world will not make his ears stand.
> I wouldn't worry about it


Thanks!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Start worrying if they are still floppy at 6 months - I would start taping them then. Give bully sticks, knuckle bones - might help, but prepare yourself if they don't stand. It happens. Nature has final say!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Start worrying if they are still floppy at 6 months - I would start taping them then. Give bully sticks, knuckle bones - might help, but prepare yourself if they don't stand. It happens. Nature has final say!


Okay thanks!
Yes, sadly we cannot defy nature at that point!


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Start worrying if they are still floppy at 6 months - I would start taping them then. Give bully sticks, knuckle bones - might help, but prepare yourself if they don't stand. It happens. Nature has final say!


I'm in the same boat... one ear has never come up and the other just for a few seconds at a time.. Yoschi is almost five months,, I know it's too early to panic or give up ,,, but is it too early to tape???
fyi, my breeder suggested I go ahead and tape ... his four siblings are all up already.


----------

